# What bands for 10mm steel?



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello i only try TBG and black simple shot, with 10mm steel. Plinking and sometimes hunting too.

I want to try other bands but i have doubt about these options:

- GZK bands (black or orange)
- Precise bands
- Latex

What its more recommendable for shot 10mm steel and as sometimes hunt? Thanks.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

When it comes down to it I think there’s only about 3 different formulas that get used between all the brands. Really it’s all good.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok, i didnt know that...


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't take what I said as fact.. but my friend ibojoe has set me up with a LOT of different elastic and there's differences in smoothness/stiffness/band life. But for the most part there all really only 3 or 4 different "groups" per say, and there all really close.

I like .65 gen 3 precise (amber) colour. Bsb, gzk yellow, and the NEW simple shot black. If I had to pick my absolute favourites those would be it. But there all good.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

Island made said:


> Don't take what I said as fact.. but my friend ibojoe has set me up with a LOT of different elastic and there's differences in smoothness/stiffness/band life. But for the most part there all really only 3 or 4 different "groups" per say, and there all really close.
> 
> I like .65 gen 3 precise (amber) colour. Bsb, gzk yellow, and the NEW simple shot black. If I had to pick my absolute favourites those would be it. But there all good.


yes mate ibojoe nose his rubber simple shots .8 or sheshou guru .8 ,25x20 or 25x15 depending on your draw length and pouch weight


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Right now it's the SSBlack and BSB white. Awesome elastic both of em. I've tried to get over the black but just can't do it. It's among the fastest, longest lasting elastic I've shot. Stick with .40, .50, .60. I'm just zippin 9.5 steel with that .40. I mean zippin!
You can't go wrong with today's elastic. Shane nailed it when he said it's all good. 
(With precise is lean towards the gen 3)


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Hummm i am looking simpleshot web. Bandsets of black latex. And they have several options depending the ammo size.

They have bandsets for 9,5mm steel and for 11mm steel... But i use 10mm steel (easy to get in my country).

What bandset option should i get for 10mm steel?? The 9,5 or the 11?

Thanks!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I ordered from slingshooting.com and was able to get a bunch of samples of different precise thicknesses and other bands that I could make a few sets out of. It was a dollar for the samples and so I got a bunch of samples to see if anything could be simple shot black .7

For me simple shot black .7 & .6 seem to work best for me, feels like for me and it seems to last longer than the precise. Definitely personal preference that I like the simple shot black it's not as smooth but it moves very fast.

A lot of people like the .8 and thicker but for me it just doesn't feel right. You got to just test them out and see what's good if.

Cheers


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks... I have doubt because i read people that use SS Black .3 or .4 and others .6 or .7

I suposse the best its get one of each and try them.

I think i will get .7 i hope goes well with 10mm steel


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Woww simpleshot 35 dollars of shipping cost to spain...

I think i have to abort simpleshot mission... And get precise/gzk/other...

Can i get the simpleshot black latex in any Europe/UK shop?

Thanks


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Gzk black is VERY similar to ssblack if not identical.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok thanks. I will look and get two different thickness maybe and compare with 10mm steel


----------



## armando (Jun 3, 2015)

have a look at the sniper sling stuff. never in all my life have I seen bands with such a high stretch ratio. 150 mm


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

armando said:


> have a look at the sniper sling stuff. never in all my life have I seen bands with such a high stretch ratio. 150 mm


I have tried several, but far from all, the latex brands out there. I saw when the snipersling came out. I think a few of the web sites had typo's for the elongation ratio which is pretty common. The snipersling page lists the elongation factor as 6.5 to 7 (https://www.snipersling.com/products/snipersling-super-fast-latex-band-for-slingshot-shooting-200cmx15cm-rolls). This is at the high end of stretch ratios but maybe not so different from the stretchier GZK versions or Precise 3rd gen. The snipersling site also claims the bands are ~5% faster than other brands. May be interesting to try them out and see if this is the next incremental step up the ladder, or if it is just pretty much on par with some of the other good ones around.

In my experience, personal preference for the feel plays a big role. Some people like the stretchy bands with high elongation ratios and some people like the stiffer ones with lower elongation ratios.

After looking at several with with a chronograph, brands like Simpleshot, Gong Chi (green), and Cattyshack that are stiffer and work best at ~470-550% elongation are among the fastest if not the fastest around even for having relatively short stretch ratios. Although again, none of these are 10% faster than the higher stretch ratio elastics. And if the really stretchy elastics are well optimized for active length, I believe they catch right up or are not more than a few % off. In my hands, Precise 3rd gen is a real dog at 500% stretch and lags clearly behind the others there. But it gets pretty fast for me when I use it at stretch ratios at or over 600%, and while I haven't tried pushing it farther it feels like it could still stretch even a bit more.

So in the end, until a revolutionary new elastic moves the bar significantly up I think it is all about finding a brand that feels good according to personal taste and then optimizing the active length. And the active length can be tuned for outright maximum speed or an optimal balance between speed and band life.

Get a currently respected up to date brand that feels good for you and get the active length right and I doubt you will be 5% behind whatever the hottest band out there is.

Just my thoughts. And while offering them I will admit I am always on the lookout for the next hottest band that will send my ammo out just a bit faster than anything I am using now. Although this tends to produce more rabbit holes than true advances. At least for me.


----------

